# 189 VISA Processing Time



## Blaster (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello Guys,

I submitted all my documents some time in October 2013 and completed the health and character requirements on 5-Dec-13. Till now I did not hear anything from my case officer. All what I am getting is: we are still at standard checking procedure stage, your files are being assessed by another agency which we have no influence on and cannot give dates for the grant.

Can you advise me what to do other than waiting ? Can I communicate with the assessing agency or contact somebody other than the case officer ?

Kindly advise.

Regards,


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

I see you are from Lebanon? Lebanon (even Qatar) is a high risk country and the usual timelines don't apply for these countries, unfortunately. Security checks take a long time. I guess you can call them up and ask for status, but you might have to wait it out.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

189 can take up to one year. There's nothing you can do except waiting. I'm afraid your only point of contact is the CO until a decision is made.

Usually, if your case is sent for external security checks, it takes a long time (My pakistani friend has been waiting a year now). These checkups are done by other agencies and DIBP cannot influence them.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. however, a friend of mine with same nationality got the grant in 4 weeks only knowing that he is 190 category.

So, is it category-wise for the delay or nationality or what..... still confused.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

190 is a much higher priority to the 189 so cant be compared. You are from and live in high risk countries. We have people still waitingfor 189 after 18 months.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Blaster said:


> Thanks for the advice. however, a friend of mine with same nationality got the grant in 4 weeks only knowing that he is 190 category.
> 
> So, is it category-wise for the delay or nationality or what..... still confused.


Not everyone's grants from high risk countries will be delayed. It is random. If you are from a high risk country, the probability of your grant being delayed is high.


----------



## AlexTa (Apr 6, 2014)

Blaster said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I submitted all my documents some time in October 2013 and completed the health and character requirements on 5-Dec-13. Till now I did not hear anything from my case officer. All what I am getting is: we are still at standard checking procedure stage, your files are being assessed by another agency which we have no influence on and cannot give dates for the grant.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I have the same story. I am originally from Lebanon and I applied on the 7th of October 2013, uploaded everything the very next day and i keep getting this response about the external agency check. There is nothing we can do about it except for waiting...


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

Blaster said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I submitted all my documents some time in October 2013 and completed the health and character requirements on 5-Dec-13. Till now I did not hear anything from my case officer. All what I am getting is: we are still at standard checking procedure stage, your files are being assessed by another agency which we have no influence on and cannot give dates for the grant.
> 
> ...


Nice to see people on board. I have the same problem as yours as shown in my below timeline. I am living in ksa. 
Good chance to us all.


----------



## md1122 (Mar 7, 2013)

Blaster said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I submitted all my documents some time in October 2013 and completed the health and character requirements on 5-Dec-13. Till now I did not hear anything from my case officer. All what I am getting is: we are still at standard checking procedure stage, your files are being assessed by another agency which we have no influence on and cannot give dates for the grant.
> 
> ...



Hello Guys,

I am from Lebanon too and i have applied since January 2013, and i also got CO around February 2013 and after submitting form 80 as requested i knew that i am going through the external check  and it took around 11 month until the CO again emailed me asking for health checks to be done.. 

So you have to expect that you would be waiting around 11 month to a year until these external checks are done.

After i performed the medical checks i am still waiting till now for the grant and it been around 3 month since the medicals are sent..

In total till now i have been waiting for 17 month 

Just wanted to share this with you all so you can have an idea.


----------



## Blaster (Sep 17, 2013)

Hello Guys,

Thanks for sharing your cases.
let us know once your hear something new from your CO.

Regards


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello Guys,
It has been long time since the last update. My case is still frozen, anybody got some update for his?


----------



## md1122 (Mar 7, 2013)

I also still have no update on my case, i even tried to email last week to ask about the status of the application but i got no answer... even though before they used to answer in a day or so..


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

They have 7 working days to answer. The last time I contacted them, I got no answer within 8 working days, then I reminded them the 9 th day then they answered immediately.


----------



## eliasle (Jun 10, 2014)

*HI*

I am also from lebanon and i applied for skilled 189 visa on march 2014.
i got contacted by team 13 twice till date.
Does it mean i am going under security check? How long does it usually take?


----------



## md1122 (Mar 7, 2013)

eliasle said:


> I am also from lebanon and i applied for skilled 189 visa on march 2014.
> i got contacted by team 13 twice till date.
> Does it mean i am going under security check? How long does it usually take?


Hi Eliasle,

Well you wont know if you are going through external checks unless you are informed by your CO either by asking or the CO telling you.

But usually since we come from Lebanon  and considered a high risk country most probably most of us go through external checks.

I have gone through external checks as i knew from the CO and it took around 11 month until the CO again contacted me asking for medicals, and since i submitted my medicals its been around 3 month till now with no word from CO.

You also have to take into consideration that everything differs from case to case, but i am just sharing what happened with me.


----------



## eliasle (Jun 10, 2014)

*Hi*



md1122 said:


> Hi Eliasle,
> 
> Well you wont know if you are going through external checks unless you are informed by your CO either by asking or the CO telling you.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply and information. Hopefully we all get grant soon.


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi all,
Im in the processing of filling my 189 online visa application, as many of you in this thread are fellow Lebanese can you please help me in clarifying the below fields in the application:
- passport ''Place of issue / issuing authority:''. As per the instructions, this should be EXACT copy of what's written in the passport, but what is written is in French and seems hard to be understood (D.G.S.G GENERAL DE DIVISION ABBAS IBRAHIM). Should i simply replace it with (Beirut / General Directorate of General Security)

- National identity documents for each of the applicants: My Lebanese ID (Hawye) is dated 14 years back and it wouldnt be useful. i have prepared the translation of birth certificates for each of the applications in addition to family book + marriage certificate, and of course passports. Will this be enough?

Thank you in advance for your help and hope your wait will be ending soon.


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

redgrape said:


> Hi all,
> Im in the processing of filling my 189 online visa application, as many of you in this thread are fellow Lebanese can you please help me in clarifying the below fields in the application:
> - passport ''Place of issue / issuing authority:''. As per the instructions, this should be EXACT copy of what's written in the passport, but what is written is in French and seems hard to be understood (D.G.S.G GENERAL DE DIVISION ABBAS IBRAHIM). Should i simply replace it with (Beirut / General Directorate of General Security)
> 
> ...



Hi Redgrape, who required these documents? Team 13?


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

Leb said:


> Hi Redgrape, who required these documents? Team 13?


Hi Leb, no these are within the 189 online visa application itlself, i still didnt submit it. Did you fill your application yourself?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

_shel said:


> 190 is a much higher priority to the 189 so cant be compared. You are from and live in high risk countries. We have people still waitingfor 189 after 18 months.


Do you have a list of countries in terms of risk category?


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

Leb said:


> Hi Redgrape, who required these documents? Team 13?


You can attach everything including the Hawiyah translation, but I don't think u need the "i5raj qatd 3a2ily" as I wasn't asked to submit. 

Good luck


----------



## dhanunjayakumar (Apr 24, 2013)

I am also having the same problems 

I have been requested for further documents on 25 May 2014 with medicals 
I have submitted my medicals 2nd june 2014 and haven't heard back from immigration. 

Can any one update with current processing times


----------



## eliasle (Jun 10, 2014)

*HI*



redgrape said:


> Hi all,
> Im in the processing of filling my 189 online visa application, as many of you in this thread are fellow Lebanese can you please help me in clarifying the below fields in the application:
> - passport ''Place of issue / issuing authority:''. As per the instructions, this should be EXACT copy of what's written in the passport, but what is written is in French and seems hard to be understood (D.G.S.G GENERAL DE DIVISION ABBAS IBRAHIM). Should i simply replace it with (Beirut / General Directorate of General Security)
> 
> ...


Hi , in my visa application i have put same what is written on passport D.G.S.G GENERAL DE DIVISION ABBAS IBRAHIM. I don't think Lebanese ID is national ID, so i have not included, i have put emirates ID in my case. regarding birth proof, i just included translated Ekhraj eid, marriage certificate and passport copies.


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi guys, any grant in the new financial year?


----------



## eliasle (Jun 10, 2014)

Leb said:


> Hi guys, any grant in the new financial year?


not yet. But as my visa application was on march 2014 i should not expect any grant before around 18 months.


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

I am afraid you are right unless you applied for 190 category which is more priority than 189. I ve been waiting since jan. 2014.


----------



## eliasle (Jun 10, 2014)

*hi*



Leb said:


> I am afraid you are right unless you applied for 190 category which is more priority than 189. I ve been waiting since jan. 2014.



Hi i have applied for 189 visa and gsm team 13 asked for additional information 3 times. 
But CO asked for medical and PCC directly after it got allocated on april.
How about you?


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

eliasle said:


> Hi i have applied for 189 visa and gsm team 13 asked for additional information 3 times.
> But CO asked for medical and PCC directly after it got allocated on april.
> How about you?


I gave a friend having the same case, his CO asked him for PCC and Meds on November 2013, but he is still waiting till this moment to get the exterior checks done. 
Good luck.


----------



## eliasle (Jun 10, 2014)

*HI*



Leb said:


> I gave a friend having the same case, his CO asked him for PCC and Meds on November 2013, but he is still waiting till this moment to get the exterior checks done.
> Good luck.


Good luck to you too and hope all of us get grant soon.


----------



## bluesand4 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I have been waiting for 18 months till today (189 class). I don't know how long it may still take.


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

18 months are too long to wait... I would advise to gently ask ur case officer an update for ur case.


----------



## bluesand4 (Jan 12, 2013)

Leb said:


> 18 months are too long to wait... I would advise to gently ask ur case officer an update for ur case.


Every 2 months I ask the CO about it, and I receive the same usual reply .... security checks and we don't know when it will finish.

I also have other few friends who applied close to my timing (but after me) and all still waiting. It seems LB needs between 1.5 & 2 years to finalize...

Is there any Lebanese who got it finalized here (189) ?


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

I wish I were that one. Everyone of us will definately get his visa but we have to wait. I hope yours is very near unlike mine as I ve been waiting since Feb. 2014 only. 

Good luck.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

For some reason, Lebanon - in the eyes of DIBP - is a high risk country ..... Most probably because of having many paramilitary organizations and to check the affiliations of a person - if any - to any of them.


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi guys... Any good news to motivate us?


----------



## isam (Sep 18, 2013)

*189 - Expect significant delay!*

Hi Guys,
I wanted to share my timeline with you to see if there are any similar cases.

I don't have a specific CO anymore, I received the following email as a response to my follow up emails.
" Applications such as your which are waiting on specific events to occur are kept track of by a different system to make sure a case officer looks at them at pre-determined times to ensure the cases do not fall outside of service standards. 
During the processing of an application you may see the name of a great many case officers.
At this time no further documents or actions are required by you. 
*There will now be a significant delay* to the further processing of this application, please read the below information. ".. the following information was generic.

If you have received anything similar, please let me know.

189, Applying as ICT Business Analyst

*EOI: *30/6/2013
*Invite: *1/7/2013
*Lodged: *18/7/2013
*CO assigned:* 10/9/2013
*Documents, Form 80, UAE PCC:* 9/10/2013
*Syrian PCC:* 18/12/2013
*Team13 additional info request and submission:* 17/2/2014
*Today is: *5/8/2014


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

Team 13 means your case is under external checks which will take 14-18 months... Don't worry, this is normal to high risks contries like ours. It is a matter of time only and we will all get our grants. Good luck.


----------



## isam (Sep 18, 2013)

Leb said:


> Team 13 means your case is under external checks which will take 14-18 months... Don't worry, this is normal to high risks contries like ours. It is a matter of time only and we will all get our grants. Good luck.


Thank you. Do you know 14 - 18 starting when? it seems to me its not related to the country, my friend applied for 190 in Feb and got the Visa in July. Maybe its a combination of 189 and High Risk country, but really this much difference is very excessive.


----------



## md1122 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

4 days ago i received my grant after waiting almost 20 month  Just wanted to share this with you all and good luck for everyone hope you all get a faster grant than that of mine.


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

md1122 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> 4 days ago i received my grant after waiting almost 20 month  just wanted to share this with you all and good luck for everyone hope you all get a faster grant than that of mine.


مبرووووووووووووك


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

isam said:


> Thank you. Do you know 14 - 18 starting when? it seems to me its not related to the country, my friend applied for 190 in Feb and got the Visa in July. Maybe its a combination of 189 and High Risk country, but really this much difference is very excessive.


190 is a priority... The terrotory government wants the candidate to come the sooner to fill the place. That's why DIBP don't go through external security checks.


----------



## isam (Sep 18, 2013)

Leb said:


> 190 is a priority... The terrotory government wants the candidate to come the sooner to fill the place. That's why DIBP don't go through external security checks.


Thanks a lot Leb, it seems to be the case.
Good luck with your application..


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi guys, anyone got grant?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Leb said:


> 190 is a priority... The terrotory government wants the candidate to come the sooner to fill the place. That's why DIBP don't go through external security checks.


Small correction. 190 is higher priority so ESC is also prioritized


----------



## semaaustralia (Oct 7, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> Small correction. 190 is higher priority so ESC is also prioritized


From what I have seen on the Forum, once DIBP forwards a case to ASIO for external security checks, the Department no more has control over that part of the process. And they cant instruct the ASIO officers to prioritize the external checks.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

semaaustralia said:


> From what I have seen on the Forum, once DIBP forwards a case to ASIO for external security checks, the Department no more has control over that part of the process. And they cant instruct the ASIO officers to prioritize the external checks.


yes but probably they have two queues with the security agencies. One for higher priority applications like 190.


----------



## redgrape (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi Guys, as i understood from different posts, Team 13 is usually asking for info/docs related to external security checks. I was just assigned a CO from another team, as per your experience, Team 13 will still contact me later in case of external security checks?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

redgrape said:


> Hi Guys, as i understood from different posts, Team 13 is usually asking for info/docs related to external security checks. I was just assigned a CO from another team, as per your experience, Team 13 will still contact me later in case of external security checks?


not always. In other words, Team 13 definitely means ESC, but getting a different team does not necessarily mean otherwise. There are so many members of the forum here who are under ESC and are with other teams.


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi lebanese... Anyone got grant?


----------



## amhalabi (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi guys,

I applied on 13 sep and still waiting for CO. I know it's still early for anything, but my question is: is there anything we can do to foster the process?
Is it required to upload form 80 and 1221 for me and my wife? Will I safe time if I upload them in front?


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

amhalabi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I applied on 13 sep and still waiting for CO. I know it's still early for anything, but my question is: is there anything we can do to foster the process?
> Is it required to upload form 80 and 1221 for me and my wife? Will I safe time if I upload them in front?


You can upload all forms like 80, 1221, marriage and birth certificates plus all education and experience docs with supporting... but I don't recommend to do ur Meds and PCC now as your case would probably ungergo through external checks.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> yes but probably they have two queues with the security agencies. One for higher priority applications like 190.


You are absolutely right. ASIO just like any other security agency works in dark. Indeed they process security clearance according to priority group. Take me as a ASIO officer received a file today for 189 and I haven't opened that file yet and next day I receive 3 190s so indeed I ll process 190 files not 189. In another scenario where I as a ASIO officer start receiving security results for 190 and 189 so indeed I ll process 190 before 189. it depends greatly on the number of 190 applicants vs 189 who go through ESC. This is the simple reason for why and how 189 takes longer for security clearance.


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

adee said:


> You are absolutely right. ASIO just like any other security agency works in dark. Indeed they process security clearance according to priority group. Take me as a ASIO officer received a file today for 189 and I haven't opened that file yet and next day I receive 3 190s so indeed I ll process 190 files not 189. In another scenario where I as a ASIO officer start receiving security results for 190 and 189 so indeed I ll process 190 before 189. it depends greatly on the number of 190 applicants vs 189 who go through ESC. This is the simple reason for why and how 189 takes longer for security clearance.


Those of you who are very concerned about prolonged ESC, please refer to Australia national audit website and ASIO yearly report 2013-2014.
I skimmed through text with conclusion that delays in ESC are primarily due to DIBP keep on changing their priorities plus until recently the quality of documentation from DIBP to ASIO was also considered as reason for delay. It is also to be noted that there has never been any formal process agreed between DIBP & ASIO and of course no time lines set between them.
imagine how do they work! Just recently they started streamlining their coordination. So guys just relax until both of these beauracratic organization settle up a clear defined process for security assessment. 
I read it also that security assessment takes around 3-6 months although in a very exceptional cases it can be done in 1 day.
Well I always had a feeling that DIBP has more control over prioritizing the security assessment after all DIBP is client organization to ASIO.


----------



## madman (Nov 2, 2014)

hello everybody,

do you think having visas from other countries, that do security check before approving a tourist visa for example, would facilitate the security check issue?

will be faster? 

I think countries like the US, Canada, UK, Australia, and other countries that witness high number of immigration cases, share information to save time and intelligence effort.

what do you think?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

madman said:


> hello everybody, do you think having visas from other countries, that do security check before approving a tourist visa for example, would facilitate the security check issue? will be faster? I think countries like the US, Canada, UK, Australia, and other countries that witness high number of immigration cases, share information to save time and intelligence effort. what do you think?


 not really 


One member here worked and lived in the US
and lived and studied in Australia, yet he is under ESC


----------



## madman (Nov 2, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> not really
> 
> 
> One member here worked and lived in the US
> and lived and studied in Australia, yet he is under ESC


well, this is some kind of discrimination. We understand that our region is not as stable as theirs, but they are taking this to the maximum.

but hopefully things become quicker very soon


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

madman said:


> well, this is some kind of discrimination. We understand that our region is not as stable as theirs, but they are taking this to the maximum.
> 
> but hopefully things become quicker very soon


Man, visas are a privilege, not a right. Australia owes me, you, or any potential immigrant NOTHING.

It's not about the region stability, it's about the risk of individuals from certain countries of being affiliated with "the wrong crowd". For instance, the Lebanese and Palestinians with Lebanese travel documents are scrutinized to make sure they are not members of any Militias in Lebanon ..... Nationals of countries hostile to the west (e.g.: Iran) must be scrutinized through and through and background checked to make sure they are not agents of their governments disguising as immigrants ..... etc.

Regardless of the nationality, they have to make sure 100000000000% that the person getting a PR - and thus moving permanently and later on becoming one of them - is CLEAN.

For some countries, the security is tight, the security agencies are cooperating with their Australian counterparts, hence their nationals get the grant quickly.


Think of it this way, if someone proposes to your daughter from a far country, wouldn't it take more time for you to check on him and approve?


----------



## madman (Nov 2, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Man, visas are a privilege, not a right. Australia owes me, you, or any potential immigrant NOTHING.
> 
> It's not about the region stability, it's about the risk of individuals from certain countries of being affiliated with "the wrong crowd". For instance, the Lebanese and Palestinians with Lebanese travel documents are scrutinized to make sure they are not members of any Militias in Lebanon ..... Nationals of countries hostile to the west (e.g.: Iran) must be scrutinized through and through and background checked to make sure they are not agents of their governments disguising as immigrants ..... etc.
> 
> ...


I have one word for you my friend, YOU ARE CMPLETELY RIGHT.
I cannot argue with what you said.
I just hope they are quick. :fingerscrossed:
Best Regards


----------



## Leb (Apr 24, 2014)

AlexTa said:


> Hello,
> I have the same story. I am originally from Lebanon and I applied on the 7th of October 2013, uploaded everything the very next day and i keep getting this response about the external agency check. There is nothing we can do about it except for waiting...


Any grant Alexta?


----------



## ali_sajjad86 (Oct 22, 2013)

My timeline is exactly similar to yours. I applied on 7th October 2013 as well. Still waiting for the grant


----------



## prab (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi

Can we do medical before CO gets assigned. How to get the HAPID in that case.

Thanks!!


----------



## JonDoe (Jul 17, 2014)

prab said:


> Hi
> 
> Can we do medical before CO gets assigned. How to get the HAPID in that case.
> 
> Thanks!!


When you have paid your Visa fees you have a page available to submit documents. Check the health section of that. It is a paragraph of text written and has a link to organise your health checkup. Click on that. It has a few questions to answer. After that it takes a few mins to generate HAP ID and gives a reference letter mentioning the tests to be done.

You need to repeat this for all your co applicants.

There are seperate HAPID's for every applicant.


----------



## isam (Sep 18, 2013)

Leb said:


> Hi guys, anyone got grant?


Hi Leb,
I got my grant today , thats two weeks after the security check got finalized and the CO asked for updated PCCs.
I hope you get yours soon if you haven't already.
Best of luck
Isam


----------



## yung103 (Nov 20, 2013)

isam said:


> Hi Leb,
> I got my grant today , thats two weeks after the security check got finalized and the CO asked for updated PCCs.
> I hope you get yours soon if you haven't already.
> Best of luck
> Isam


Hi Isam, 

Congratulations! 

Can you share when you submitted your visa application? 

I am eagerly waiting for the CO to be assigned to my case. Hopefully within March. :fingerscrossed:


Thanks. 
Joe


----------



## isam (Sep 18, 2013)

yung103 said:


> Can you share when you submitted your visa application?


Hi Joe,

Thanks,
Here is my timeline, bear in mind that I'm from a high risk country, the folks here told me before it takes 14 to 16 months for us and that was apparently correct.

189, Applying as ICT Business Analyst

EOI: 30/6/2013
Invite: 1/7/2013
Lodged: 18/7/2013
CO assigned: 10/9/2013
Documents, Form 80, UAE PCC: 9/10/2013
Syrian PCC: 18/12/2013
Team13 additional info request and submission: 17/2/2014
Team 6 got back to me that checks are done: 13/2/2015
Updated PCC and medicals submitted: 19/2/2015
Grant: 3rd of March
Got 11 months from Grant to land.

Good luck. Again, don't let the above discourage you, better check with others from your same country, some are getting the whole process done under 6 months.


----------



## yung103 (Nov 20, 2013)

isam said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Thanks,
> Here is my timeline, bear in mind that I'm from a high risk country, the folks here told me before it takes 14 to 16 months for us and that was apparently correct.


Thanks for the quite reply. All the best to your life in Australia! 


Joe


----------



## diogosgp (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi guys I have a question.

If the case officer request the medical exams, does that means all the other documents are good?

visa 189


----------



## beireefer (Jul 27, 2015)

*Routine checks*

No, there are routine checks done after the medical check.



diogosgp said:


> Hi guys I have a question.
> 
> If the case officer request the medical exams, does that means all the other documents are good?
> 
> visa 189


----------



## amhalabi (Aug 29, 2014)

diogosgp said:


> Hi guys I have a question.
> 
> If the case officer request the medical exams, does that means all the other documents are good?
> 
> visa 189



It depends, but generally they ask for any documents or information they need in one shot. so, if they didn't ask for anything else, most probably your application is ok.


----------

